# Babu's Charm "Murphy" 1996-2010



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm very sorry for your loss


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss Drew *HUGS* I know it is very heartbreaking and devistating to go through - and I feel your pain  

She was absolutely stunning, and a beautiful mare! R.I.P!

*tears*


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for the sentiments guys. I will be sure to pass these onto her current owner (up until yesterday). She had to make an impossible decision. I rode her occasionally after I sold her which made it harder I think


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your, and her owner's, loss. She looks and sounds like she was a wonderful mare. In all the pictures she has the look of a horse that knows she is loved and cherished, she was a beauty.

*hugs*


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks Wallaby. Murph knew she was good. She had quite the ego =]


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Please pass my condolences on to Murphy's owner as well. I'm sure she was a good, good horse.

There was a man named Irving Townsend who once wrote on the subject of loss of a horse, and I have often found his words comfort in times of grief. 



> We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached. Yet, we still would live no other way. The life of a horse, often half our own, seems endless until one day. That day has come and gone for me, and I am once again within a smaller circle, still unable to believe that this evening I will not see Prince against the setting sun, head lowered, eyes half closed, tail a golden fall. He was, and is again, a prince to us all.
> ~ Irving Townsend


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Drew 
So sorry for your loss. Sending both you and her owner loving thoughts.
BTW...the last photo is stunning.
Hugs
Halfpass


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for the quote, Indyhorse. It's beautiful.

Thanks for the sentiments HP. 

I am going to get a graphite drawing done of the last photo. Our own Liz Norris is going to be doing it and I will give it to her owner. She'll love it.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I am so sorry. Everyone grieves completely and in their own time. If you are familiar with the Kubler Ross Stages of grief, it may help.... it helped me during my sad times.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

^ I'll have to look that up. Never heard of it. Luckily, I think I'm doing pretty well. Since I sold her 3 years ago, I've seen her quite a few times but as any horse person knows, it's not as hard when you do not own them anymore. Believe me, I cried alot. But now, I think I'm more focused on celebrating her short life and putting what she taught me into action. She taught me how to really *ride* sensitive horses in dressage. It was a blessing to have the opportunity to ride a horse like that. 

I'm more worried about her owner. She is having a very hard time dealing with the fact that a horse has died under her supervision. I keep telling her that Murphy was probably at a predisposition to colic because of her sensitive stomach and since she hadn't ever had any health problems before, not even a vet could have predicted this. She feels horrible but she is slowly but surely getting better with the grief.

It's been a hard month. A horsey acquaintance of mine recently lost her rescue to colic and another lost her therapy horse to pneumonia. And now Murphy. NO MORE HORSE DEATHS! I don't think we can handle another one.


----------

